# VIP 211



## surpluscitizen (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a dish 500 satellite on my boat. Twin LMB's with 110 and 119. Port one and port two. Can I use my VIP 211 from my residence? I tried to hook up a single cable from port one to the VIP 211 and could get only a handful of channels. Do I have to have 129 for the VIP to work? A little advise from a Tech would be appreciated. Thanks from Texas.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Depends on what you want to watch. Most of the HD channels would be on 129 in your scenario... so you'd only get the handful of HD that is on 110.


----------



## surpluscitizen (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not interested in HD on my boat. Just regular def. The VIP is the unit that is the easiest for me to transport. Can I connect the VIP to a non HD TV using a Dish 500 satellite? Thanks for your input.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

surpluscitizen said:


> Can I connect the VIP to a non HD TV using a Dish 500 satellite? Thanks for your input.


Yes, you can. You'll want a "Twin" or "Quad" LNB (both have a switch built in that allows the receiver to switch between 110 and 119 as needed) on that Dish 500, but otherwise, it would work fine, and you'd even get a few of the HD channels.

A 1000.2 dish should get you everything.


----------



## surpluscitizen (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks. Just one cable from the #1 port on the dish to the receiver? I tried that and a lot of the channels would not play....I wondered if I need a splitter or some other device.... thanks again from Texas


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You'll either need a switch that combines two SAT cables into one OR a new LNB that has the switch built-in. I think that's what BattleZone was getting at.

Not being sure exactly what you have, it's hard to say for sure... but if connecting one cable is only providing either 110 or 119 (you can try the other cable and see if you get different channels) then you'll be able to confirm what we are saying that you either will need to get a different LNB or a switch so that you can use just the 1 cable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Make sure that you're not using a custom guide with all of the SD channels stripped out.

It is remotely possible that you'll need to run a "check switch".

Knowing specifically what words are printed in big black letters on the South-facing side of the dish or LNB assembly would be helpful.


----------



## surpluscitizen (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. I will check the lettering on the dish this weekend. Will see if all the info I received will correct the problem.


----------

